# Remington Magazine Extension



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Hello All-

I did some searching online and found out that the mag extension kits made for the 870/1100/11-87 fits/threads onto my new Versamax, so I purchased a +5. I know in the directions to put them on other guns, there are two dimples on the factory magazine that need to be drilled out to allow the shell follower to go into the extension. My Versamax has those dimples, but I am very hesitant to drill holes into anything on a brand new $1350 gun. Does drilling those dimples out have any adverse affects on performance when you change back to using the gun with just the factory magazine? The dimples basically just keep the factory shell follower from being able to slide out, right?

Thanks


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

maple: You are correct, but I would be hesitant to do that to a new gun. Just my thoughts.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm very hesitant also, but if I do it correctly and it doesn't affect performance any when I put it back to factory, I will do it. Just like when I had my brand new $2500 trailer and I drilled a bunch of holes in the exterior to mount lights. As long as I do it correctly and carefully there should be no problems, hopefully. :rollin:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

How many shells does it hold? And do you really need more?

I have hunted with lots of guys with magazine extensions and hunt pheasants a lot with my old model 12 that holds 6 in the mag. Rarely ever do I pull the trigger more than three times. Waterfowl I hunt with my Over/Under.

The only thing I have to say about magazine extensions is they seem to be the best friend of the ammo makers.

Rarely ever do I hunt with anyone that can outshoot me or vastly outharvest (and that really isn't the point) me with their 6-8 shells in their gun vs my over unders or pumps shooting 2 or 3.

If you want one, go for it, but I would recommend learning to shoot it as well as you can with one or two shots before sticking that extension on there. Being a former owner of an auto, I found that it is really easy to fling pellets in the air for a couple of shells and then start actually paying attention to what you are doing. I also have found that a lot of people with 6-8 shells shoot one or two birds and are always looking for more, but loose their mark on the downed birds and have a lot of trouble retreiving them.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The gun only holds 3 2 3/4" shells in the mag, which I thought was pretty weird, so a maximun of 2 3 1/2" shells in the mag. I believe that is correct, I am gonna double check. I do really focus on my shooting and am an above average shot. Put 150 rounds through this gun last weekend and I am dead on.

Its not that 3 shells isn't enough, but there always seems to be those times that you wish you had a couple extra shots to try and bring down someones cripple flying away. I hate seeing that and sometimes I feel if I even had just one more shell I could bring it down fully.

I did go ahead and drill out the dimples last night as I described. After I put it all together seems to work perfectly fine. With the extension I can fit 8 3" shells in the mag. I also put it back to the stock setup after drilling it out and it didn't seem to affect anything. Hope that stays the case, I guess I will find out tomorrow playing out in the mud.


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

I have drilled several Remington shotguns for the magazine extension tube. The holes themselves are covered by the barrel band that goes over the magazine tube. The newer style magazine plug that you push down and lock in behind those dimples will no longer lock, however the only issue with that is to be careful when removing the magazine cap. If you want, you could always pick up one of the old style magazine retaining rings.

Cosmetically you will not see any changes in your firearm.

If you choose to drill the holes, I would strongly advise the use of a drill press. Also make sure to take care of any sharp edges on the inside of the magazine from the drilling.

If you do not want to do them yourself, any gunsmith would be able to take care of it for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks, I did it last week and fired 150 rounds this past weekend with no issues whatsoever. Some people say it is not worth it to have one, but to me it definately is after using it this weekend. I shot A LOT of birds after my buddies were done shooting this past weekend. I love it.


----------

